# On Demand button on TiVo remote



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

So, the dog recently just ate our standard basic Premiere remote so looking to get a new one. I see one from Weaknees (ebay and Amazon), but in the picture, its labeled "Charter" and has a blue "On Demand" button. I am with Comcast, but will this OnDemand button work for anything related to my standard retail TiVo with Comcast? If so, what? Or is this maybe just a stock photo of some kind and they simply have the wrong picture?

Also, I am now getting Xfinity OnDemand through my Premiere & it works great, but not sure this blue button will activate this function in any way (thinking it won't). Maybe it does something else though.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mcf57 said:


> So, the dog recently just ate our standard basic Premiere remote so looking to get a new one. I see one from Weaknees, but in the picture, its labeled "Charter" and has a blue "On Demand" button. I am with Comcast, but will this OnDemand button work for anything related to my standard retail TiVo with Comcast? If so, what? Or is this maybe just a stock photo of some kind and they simply have the wrong picture?
> 
> Also, I am now getting Xfinity OnDemand through my Premiere & it works great, but not sure this blue button will activate this function in any way (thinking it won't). Maybe it does something else though.


It's possible but not likely that it will work if Comcast has enabled TiVo On Demand access in your area. You could always just go with this from Newegg.


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

link doesn't work for me. What was it? A standard Premiere remote (19.99) or something else?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mcf57 said:


> link doesn't work for me. What was it? A standard Premiere remote (19.99) or something else?


Standard Premiere remote.

If I were you, I would probably just go with the Charter one from weaKnees since it is only $13.99. If the On Demand button works, so much the better.


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> Standard Premiere remote.
> 
> If I were you, I would probably just go with the Charter one from weaKnees since it is only $13.99. If the On Demand button works, so much the better.


Yea, this is pretty much what I was thinking. Was just wondering if it may work. I guess there is only one way to find out.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Here is an actual remote from Amazon. (click image to go to Amazon page.)


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Follow the above Amazon link in the "Frequently Bought Together" included the Charter On Demand remote  *TiVo Remote Control - Universal Replacement for Premiere, Series3, and Series2 remote*  from WeaKnees. In the Product Description *since this remote version adds the "On Demand" button, that means it's compatible with TiVo DVRs that have been supplied to customers of Comcast, Cox, and other cable providers.*


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

HomeUser said:


> Follow the above Amazon link in the "Frequently Bought Together" included the Charter On Demand remote  *TiVo Remote Control - Universal Replacement for Premiere, Series3, and Series2 remote*  from WeaKnees. In the Product Description *since this remote version adds the "On Demand" button, that means it's compatible with TiVo DVRs that have been supplied to customers of Comcast, Cox, and other cable providers.*


Cox shouldn't be listed since they never launched ondemand via the Tivo. Cox wasn't even going to provide the Tivo, but they would install the cable cards.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

That's bizarre. Where did these things come from?


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

A couple of years ago Charter & TiVo announced that Charter would be selling/providing TiVo as their DVR solution and they even rolled it out in some locations. Later they quietly dropped that option. I think someone created a lot of these remotes for the mass rollout that never happened.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I have a couple of the Charter ones. They have a long blue (kind of curved - it looks like a hot dog - except that it's blue) 'On Demand' button just above the a,b,c, & d buttons. Plus, they say 'Charter' across the bottom of the remote.

I bought them in hopes that some day I'd actually have OD through my Tivos with Charter. It doesn't sound like that day will ever come, though.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

XIBM said:


> A couple of years ago Charter & TiVo announced that Charter would be selling/providing TiVo as their DVR solution and they even rolled it out in some locations. Later they quietly dropped that option. I think someone created a lot of these remotes for the mass rollout that never happened.


Interesting. That's really odd...


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

XIBM said:


> A couple of years ago Charter & TiVo announced that Charter would be selling/providing TiVo as their DVR solution and they even rolled it out in some locations. Later they quietly dropped that option. I think someone created a lot of these remotes for the mass rollout that never happened.


A little over two years ago, when I was replacing my 8year old Series 2 Tivos, I remember the people at Charter trying to get me to wait and get their Tivos. One said they would be out in 3 months, then it was about 6 months, then it was 'what?'. Yeah - glad I got my Premieres, but it sucks that we cannot have On Demand.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

Charter is going all digital in North GA. This means I have to get the digital receiver box or a cable card to get pictures. The digital box cost $7/mo here but is free for the first year and it gives me access to on demand. I plan to have both TiVo and the charter box for a while so I will have access to on demand. It also provides a TiVo like guide...


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

mcf57 said:


> its labeled "Charter" and has a blue "On Demand" button. I am with Comcast, but will this OnDemand button work for anything related to my standard retail TiVo with Comcast? If so, what? Or is this maybe just a stock photo of some kind and they simply have the wrong picture?
> 
> Also, I am now getting Xfinity OnDemand through my Premiere & it works great, but not sure this blue button will activate this function in any way (thinking it won't). Maybe it does something else though.


I got one of those a year or so ago. I have Comcast, but don't have the Xfinity OnDemand through my Premiere yet.

Pressing the big blue "On Demand" button on with my Premiere gives me a special "Service Not Available" page... so it TRIES to work, and one would hope an installed On Demand service would then make the "Service Available."


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

My backlit TiVo remote broke the other day, and I couldn't find the one that came with my Premiere, so I ordered this remote from Amazon. It works fine, and I was actually able to program my A/V, something I wasn't able to do with the original remote. I was hoping the On Demand button would bring up my Comcast On Demand feature listed in the TiVo menu but it doesn't. Minus that I'm very pleased with it and the $16 I paid made it even better.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Thunderclap said:


> My backlit TiVo remote broke the other day, and I couldn't find the one that came with my Premiere, so I ordered this remote from Amazon. It works fine, and I was actually able to program my A/V, something I wasn't able to do with the original remote. I was hoping the On Demand button would bring up my Comcast On Demand feature listed in the TiVo menu but it doesn't. Minus that I'm very pleased with it and the $16 I paid made it even better.


I use a network remote with the button, and it can bring up Comcast XOD but it only works from some screens. Typically I hit LiveTV then OnDemand, to make it work. Hitting it from Tivo Central gives me the error bmp sound


----------

